# The church outside the Anglo-sphere.



## Rufus (Feb 8, 2012)

I was really thinking that the majority of Christian denominations, people, and so forth are all located within the Anglo-sphere (U.S., Canada, UK. Australia). The Puritanboard has a few members from countries that do not speak English but I feel as if I have a very small understanding of the faithful (even Reformed) Christians in Asia, Africa, South America, etc. Does anybody recommend any way I can get a better understanding of the international church (specifically Reformed/Presbyterian/Reformed Baptist, also interested in conservative Anglicans and Lutherans worldwide).


----------



## ReadBavinck (Feb 8, 2012)

The International Conference of Reformed Churches


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 8, 2012)

Here are two books by Philip Jenkins which show global trends well:

Amazon.com: The Next Christendom: The Coming of Global Christianity (9780195168914): Philip Jenkins: Books

and

http://www.amazon.com/New-Faces-Christianity-Believing-Global/dp/0195368517/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328751834&sr=8-1


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2012)

There are several Reformed denominations in Indonesia such as the GKI, etc (and the GGRI and GJPI, exclusive psalmodry folks in Papua). 

Stephen Tong and his fine seminary in Jakarta are spreading the message for the reformed evangelicals throughout Java and also Singapore and other parts of that region.


----------

